# Iran to put boots on the ground in Syria



## waltky (Oct 1, 2015)

Iran gonna put boots onna ground in Syria...

*Iran troops to join Syria war, Russian jets pound group trained by CIA*
_Oct 1, 2015: Hundreds of Iranian troops have arrived in Syria to join a major ground offensive on behalf of President Bashar al-Assad's government, Lebanese sources said on Thursday, a further step in the rapid internationalisation of a civil war in which every major country in the region has a stake._


> Russian warplanes that joined the fight this week bombed a camp run by rebels trained by the CIA, the group's commander said, putting Moscow and Washington on opposing sides in a Middle East conflict for the first time since the Cold War.  The US and Russian militaries will hold talks at 11am EDT (1500 GMT) via video link to seek ways to keep their militaries apart as they wage parallel campaigns of air strikes in Syria, a US defence official said.  Russian jets struck targets near the cities of Hama and Homs in western Syria on the second day of their surprise air campaign.  Moscow said it had hit Islamic State positions, but the areas it struck are mostly held by a rival insurgent alliance, which unlike Islamic State is supported by US allies including Arab states and Turkey.
> 
> Hassan Haj Ali, head of the Liwa Suqour al-Jabal rebel group, told Reuters one of the targets was his group's base in Idlib province, struck by around 20 missiles in two separate sorties. His fighters had been trained by the CIA in Qatar and Saudi Arabia, part of a programme Washington says is aimed at supporting groups that oppose both Islamic State and Assad.  "Russia is challenging everyone and saying there is no alternative to Bashar," Haj Ali said. He said the Russian jets had been identified by members of his group who once served as Syrian air force pilots.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Iran troops to join Syria war, Russia bombs group trained by CIA*
_Thu Oct 1, 2015 - Hundreds of Iranian troops have arrived in Syria to join a major ground offensive in support of President Bashar al-Assad's government, Lebanese sources said on Thursday, a sign the civil war is turning still more regional and global in scope._


> Russian warplanes, in a second day of strikes, bombed a camp run by rebels trained by the U.S. Central Intelligence Agency, the group's commander said, putting Moscow and Washington on opposing sides in a Middle East conflict for the first time since the Cold War.  Senior U.S. and Russian officials spoke for just over an hour by secure video conference on Thursday, focusing on ways to keep air crews safe, the Pentagon said, as the two militaries carry out parallel campaigns with competing objectives.  "We made crystal clear that, at a minimum, the priority here should be the safe operation of the air crews over Syria," Pentagon spokesman Peter Cook said.
> 
> Two Lebanese sources told Reuters hundreds of Iranian troops had reached Syria in the past 10 days with weapons to mount a major ground offensive. They would also be backed by Assad's Lebanese Hezbollah allies and by Shi'ite militia fighters from Iraq, while Russia would provide air support.  "The vanguard of Iranian ground forces began arriving in Syria -soldiers and officers specifically to participate in this battle. They are not advisers ... we mean hundreds with equipment and weapons. They will be followed by more," one of the sources said.  So far, direct Iranian military support for Assad has come mostly in the form of military advisers. Iran has also mobilized Shi'ite militia fighters, including Iraqis and some Afghans, to fight alongside Syrian government forces.
> 
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 1, 2015)

now tell me again fellow posters ------that    Iran and Syria and Russia  are not
THE AXIS POWERS   ------In a scenario that they have jointly created--------
it involves  Syria,,  Russia,  Iran,  and even  China.      and all the Shiites of the world---wherever they may be-------Pakistan,   the various arab states who all have some--more or less-----Shiite populations  -----and it is a dangerous Imperialistic adventure


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 1, 2015)

So, Putin not only walks into Syria he walks over the United States. 

Obama- organizing communities. The perfect qualifier for President of the United States.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> now tell me again fellow posters ------that    Iran and Syria and Russia  are not
> THE AXIS POWERS   ------In a scenario that they have jointly created--------
> it involves  Syria,,  Russia,  Iran,  and even  China.      and all the Shiites of the world---wherever they may be-------Pakistan,   the various arab states who all have some--more or less-----Shiite populations  -----and it is a dangerous Imperialistic adventure




Obama's Iran deal helped make all this possible..what a great accomplishment


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 1, 2015)

Did anyone think Putin was going to go...........................

I'll fart in your general direction?

Come on guys it's not JV TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 1, 2015)

Jroc said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > now tell me again fellow posters ------that    Iran and Syria and Russia  are not
> ...



He did not create it ------but he is, certainly,  helping it along


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 1, 2015)

Jroc said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > now tell me again fellow posters ------that    Iran and Syria and Russia  are not
> ...


Seven years ago, 47% of registered voters  entrusted an admitted weed smoking coke snorting communist with the reigns of our Nation. 

Seven years hence, we find ourselves totally fucked. 

Do the math, bitches.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 1, 2015)

Putin iz zo zexxxy


----------



## Jroc (Oct 1, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> Did anyone think Putin was going to go...........................
> 
> I'll fart in your general direction?
> 
> Come on guys it's not JV TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Fuck Putin, Putin lovers are a joke. they arm and work with Iran to are detriment


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 1, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> Did anyone think Putin was going to go...........................
> 
> I'll fart in your general direction?
> 
> Come on guys it's not JV TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Obamatime IS  JV time. 

Go team, go!


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 1, 2015)

Ok. I know I have been busy in the garden of late but I have been telling you that Putin had to make a move when the Chechen leader aligned himself with ISIS and promised to take 15,000 soldiers to hurt Russians.

What is Putin to do?

I know you guys don't like him but for crying out loud doesn't anyone remember Beslan?


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 1, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Putin iz zo zexxxy


He's sexing Obama up the ass alright.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Soon as this stupid Iran deal went through they all moved..Obama created this situation. Iran should have continued to be isolated. Now the sanctions are gone and they are very rich. that is Obama's doing.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 1, 2015)

Jroc said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone think Putin was going to go...........................
> ...




Ok. First I'll get over Putin lover insult.

You want Russia to eat another Beslan when the son of a bitch aligned himself with ISIS?

And do you know who the top military advisor and strategist is in Syria to ISIS? HE'S FUCKING CHECHEN.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 1, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> Did anyone think Putin was going to go...........................
> 
> I'll fart in your general direction?
> 
> Come on guys it's not JV TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



go where?     Putin is fighting world war III-------a war that he and Iran have
orchestrated


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 1, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Putin iz zo zexxxy
> ...


Yez and he'z cumming owt hiz noze wahaha!


----------



## Jroc (Oct 1, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> Ok. I know I have been busy in the garden of late but I have been telling you that Putin had to make a move when the Chechen leader aligned himself with ISIS and promised to take 15,000 soldiers to hurt Russians.
> 
> What is Putin to do?
> 
> I know you guys don't like him but for crying out loud doesn't anyone remember Beslan?


 You've been loving on Putin since he took Crimea


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 1, 2015)

Look I have had it with the Putin loving insults. 

I actually have regarded many of you as my posting buddies. Well I guess no more.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 1, 2015)

Jroc said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. I know I have been busy in the garden of late but I have been telling you that Putin had to make a move when the Chechen leader aligned himself with ISIS and promised to take 15,000 soldiers to hurt Russians.
> ...



Crimea is Russian. Nikita gave them to the Ukraine.

Can you imagine waking up one morning and going I belong to who?


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 1, 2015)

Jroc said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. I know I have been busy in the garden of late but I have been telling you that Putin had to make a move when the Chechen leader aligned himself with ISIS and promised to take 15,000 soldiers to hurt Russians.
> ...



And why don't you hate Kiev?

Considering the Bandera lovers and worshipers killed so many Jews and this is on record?


----------



## Jroc (Oct 1, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


Putin is not bombing isis..He could give a shit about isis... He's assisting Iran in propping up Assad and working with Hazabllah


----------



## Jroc (Oct 1, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



They aren't killing Jews now. Russia's record regarding Jews isn't much better, and Putin is working with Iran who wants Israel destroyed. That's their goal


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 1, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



so??    there are several   "sides"    in this war.        it is not a simple    "white hat"
vs  "black hat"   thing          There is a very definite   SUNNI  vs  SHIITE component---------Isis is sunni.        The assads are sect allied with SHIITE .      Russia is neither
Shiite nor Sunni but is allied with Iran  and  ASSAD  (as dictator of Syria)        China -----for its own  "personal" reason has thrown its lot in with the Russia, Syria, Iran alliance      Chechens are  SUNNI-----thus attracted to the ISIS caliphate.    No question-----the Russia alliance with Shiite Iran will render the Chechen hatred of
Russia even more intense.        You have actually made no real point. ----you seem
to want the USA to eat the   SHIITE CALIPHATE-----so you accuse the USA of
supporting the SUNNI CALIPHATE---------your construct is babyish.    Fucking Shiite shit is no better or worse than Fucking Sunni shit


----------



## Jroc (Oct 1, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


I'm getting your Russian ancestry, But Putin is a thug, piece of shit, murderer


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 1, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> Ok. I know I have been busy in the garden of late but I have been telling you that Putin had to make a move when the Chechen leader aligned himself with ISIS and promised to take 15,000 soldiers to hurt Russians.
> 
> What is Putin to do?
> 
> I know you guys don't like him but for crying out loud doesn't anyone remember Beslan?



I remember-----Putin is motivated by far more than Chechen terrorism against Russia


----------



## Jroc (Oct 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. I know I have been busy in the garden of late but I have been telling you that Putin had to make a move when the Chechen leader aligned himself with ISIS and promised to take 15,000 soldiers to hurt Russians.
> ...


She looks at Putin with rose colored glasses. She's not looking at the big picture


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 2, 2015)

Jroc said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...




Do you love the Bandera lovers in Kiev? The Azov battalions? Lviv where they have erected a statue to him?

You back these Jew haters? One quarter of all Jews were executed here during WWII. This is not an opinion. This is fact. 

Interesting Jroc. You were the last one I expected this from.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 2, 2015)

They said the ground bled. Because there were so many that didn't die right away.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 2, 2015)

It's called the Holocaust of Bullets but it would seem that many have no problem with this.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 2, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I'm not defending anybody. You're the one defending Putin the tyrant who supplies weapons to Iran who cant wait to see 6 million dead Jews in Israel


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 2, 2015)

Jroc said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Sigh. American Irish Ukrainian. NOT RUSSIAN. And heavy on the Boone side. 

Now though what is the difference between your description of Putin and any other world leader?


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 2, 2015)

Jroc said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



And you are the one defending supplies to the Muslim Brotherhood?

You have a death wish here?


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 2, 2015)

I realize that Israel is beyond a rock and a hard place here. This is a really crappy ballgame on who you are going to bet on. 

If I'm Israeli I'm going to run with the man who can at least contain this.

NOT A BRONIE.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 2, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


Thank god for Putin" what would we do without such a leader? As it stands right now Obama's muslim brotherhood  friends have been marginalized, no thanks to him. Iran as been legitimized by Obama much to the delight of Putin and China


----------



## Jroc (Oct 2, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> I realize that Israel is beyond a rock and a hard place here. This is a really crappy ballgame on who you are going to bet on.
> 
> If I'm Israeli I'm going to run with the man who can at least contain this.
> 
> NOT A BRONIE.


What are they containing exactly? You like Iran ? Putin does


----------



## Jroc (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## tinydancer (Oct 2, 2015)

Jroc said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


I'm truly just too sick tonight to go thru it. But I can lay it out for you tomorrow.

Truly I am ready to just hit the sack. One thing you must always remember. I stand with Israel. With my heart and my soul and it's like walking a tightrope wire now.

But always remember I stand with Israel.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 2, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I see no evidence that  Jroc supports the anti semitic pigs of the   Ukraine-----he is simply knows that your fellow  dog   PUTIN PIG   is no better


----------

